# Ice Fishing Lake Erie?



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

My brother in law is coming home from Denver to Avon Lake the weekend of Jan. 11th. I never get to see him and he wants to go ice fishing. I know this is a long shot, but any chance there could be safe fishable ice on Erie by then? If not, where within 45mins-1 hour of Avon Lake do you think will be ready for ice fishing by then. I'm from Central Ohio and don't know much about the lakes in the NE area accept for what I read on here. Thanks in advance for any info!

Matt


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

You have a great fisherie right by you. If it does freeze ( HOPE HOPE HOPE ) it does, Indian Lake is a shallow water impoundment and has some of the best ice fishing offered. Saugeye, crappie, bluegills and alot of cats too. Just like the rest of us, please join our ice ritual, get out and do the ice dance, " WE NEED COLD !!! " , Mike


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Well see we got a late family Christmas thing up in Avon lake, otherwise I would def know where to take him around here. But we'll be up there and just looking for what lakes ice up first with in an hour of Avon Lake if Erie doesn't.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

No way Erie By your date ! Make other plans ! If we get Erie Ice I would say Lake Jan ??


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Heart, I figured it was a long shot. I'm thinking Berlin might be with in an hour of Avon Lake? How's the ice fishing there? Not sure what other lakes might be with in an hour?


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

An hour from Avon Lake would definitely be pushing it! Probably closer to 2. I'm not familiar with anywhere on the west side, but LaDue would definitely be closer than Berlin/Milton. 

The main question is what would you be fishing for? Do you want to be on big water, or would smaller lakes/ponds work for you? There are a bunch of ponds in the Metroparks that have rainbows stocked during the winter months, are easily caught, and you'll have more time to fish since you're not driving so long to get there!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

dre said:


> Thanks Heart, I figured it was a long shot. I'm thinking Berlin might be with in an hour of Avon Lake? How's the ice fishing there? Not sure what other lakes might be with in an hour?


Mosquito Lake might be your best bet ? Usually freezes quick and there are walleyes crappie perch


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

First ice for walleye will be mosquito I think also


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

To alls postings in here there right. Last say if skeeter use north end as it freezes first then south end. To Erie what the guy say is true. I never hit it till it be 4 or more inches thick and see other out there. No way go out if no others out there. Just my say to that. Erie is well know for air pockets and to break away and leave you to need air lift to get you off the ice float. as if no ice breaker can get to you the coast guards not going be of help. And to a helicopter not sure if coast guard have any but thought they did back in older days. To day hear lot on the money thing being tight and to what is true is beyond me.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

You are at least 2 hours from Berlin, mosquito, etc. I'm in Elyria south of Avon lake and I can tell you, we might be able to pop hole at Wellington or the like, but Erie, no way and not unless the islands get ice. And you're still 1 1/2 minimum from there in Avon lake.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

I'll post when things get going.
Conneaut smelt/ steelhead may be an option 
Happy holidays 
Capt Jeff


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks guys I appreciate the info, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

Don't forget the Vermilion River for steelhead!!! That is your best bet for decent fish without worrying about ice.


----------

